

Civcraft Justice - the_gipsy
https://medium.com/the-fence-post/the-case-against-loopholes-why-civcraft-justice-shouldn-t-be-decided-by-the-better-lawyer-cdb0c2debcd3

======
itaqi
Wat why is this here

~~~
the_gipsy
Why not?

~~~
itaqi
Because what is this lol

